# New reason not to take you dog to the dog beach.



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I want to thank Gabrielle Giffords Assault Weapon buy hypocrite husband Mark Kelly and his daughter for helping the image of Bull Breeds here in California. What a bunch of idiots.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Dog has a freakin collar on, dumb ass people should have choked the dog out and stop this before all this drama. Really the girl crying and whining needs to grow the hell up.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Grrrrrrrrrreaatt!  I have only ever been there once and it was the same as a dog park..... I did learn, however, that my dog is a nut for the waves but it was the same crazy scene as a dog park and I didn't like it....


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

Elvisfink said:


> I want to thank Gabrielle Giffords Assault Weapon buy hypocrite husband Mark Kelly and his daughter for helping the image of Bull Breeds here in California. What a bunch of idiots.


yah i saw this on the news last night too.
i was shaking my head the whole segment. i was surprised that family actually owned a bulldog. watching them shake the dog to make it let go was like watching a car wreck.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Really friggen smart


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh wow. Poor seal. And poor dog. People need to be more freakin aware. This totally could have been prevented by not letting the dog off leash to mess with seals. Ryan's over here yelling about the guy saying,"drown the dog" he said he needs a good smash in the mouth


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/03/26/gabrielle-giffords-husband-mark-kelly-pulls-family-dog-off-baby-sea-lion-on/

The dog saw a small critter and wanted it (Shocking for a dog I know) and the handler (Mark's daughter) was unprepared and the dog ripped the leash from her hand. You can see the leash floating in the water. Perhaps she's one of those, "My dog would never hurt a fly" kind of owners and I hope this is a wake up call that she does in fact, own a DOG that likes to chase small things and maybe she should be more alert when walking her dog near wildife.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks for that link. I thought he was just running loose but yea, these dogs have prey drive, they chase stuff and enjoy it. It's not their fault but your right, people need to be aware when walking their dogs around wild life.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

No comment!


----------



## davidandluna (Oct 18, 2012)

Im all about freedom and people's rights... But stuff like this is what makes me think people should have to take a test to own a dog. The dog did nothing wrong, its owner just had no control whatsoever.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

IMHO....nature, it's what animals do. I'm not standing up for the owner only the dog.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

hashbrown said:


> IMHO....nature, it's what animals do. I'm not standing up for the owner only the dog.


:goodpost: Exactly! As owners it is our job to control our animals. Animals are animals not people and to many can't understand that anymore.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Why is there always some jack ass beating the dog on the damn head in videos like this? Its sad the seals dead but it wouldve been a great whites snack if it wouldve lived anyway. The hysterical muary show sobbing was ridiculous. Theres a collar and leash on the dog im positive it didnt get slid on after the attack started.


----------



## Kaydeon Kyle (Dec 1, 2012)

hashbrown said:


> IMHO....nature, it's what animals do. I'm not standing up for the owner only the dog.


I agree. And I'd say even more that people are so disconnected from nature that they don't give a fraction of a thought to all the animals dying that they benefit from every day. From meals to clothing to couches to who knows what else... but once it's in front of them it's as though that thing would have lived forever. I mean it's unfortunate that it could have probably been avoided but at the end of the day it's more real than anything else they did that afternoon, no?


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Pits are machines. Endeared to fighting genetically.
People that do NOT get this should also not be getting A pit.
I say regulate, screen, and even remove dogs from people that show signs of not being able to handle such A situation.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

They let a weeks worth of meat just float away!
What a waste.
I would never let Ecko off leash, but if he caught something, it would go in the freezer.

Irresponsible owners should not be allowed to have dogs.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Wow. It would have helped if the dog knew drop it. Having someone pull on the poor thing probably didn't help.

Honey would love to eat the kids guinea pigs and I don't have any problem with that. She is a dog and likes to eat things that run. That's why she is not allowed around them. I would definitely keep my dogs away from seals though. Those things are mean. I have seen them jump out of the water at people trying to bite them.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Wow. I always have to share my thoughts so here they are. First off this could've been ANY dog! We have Border Collies that kill ALL the time. I don't correct them because they eat what they kill and they don't kill things that aren't meant to be killed. Meaning they've drug home groundhogs, snakes, opossums, squirrels, birds, etc. They don't attack chickens, cows, goats etc. That's what dogs do. Have people forgotten a "pit bull" is a dog too??? If that was a shepherd, collie, Rottie, etc would it still be a big deal?? Probably not. It's ridiculous! The dog killed a SEAL big deal. HUMANS stab seals in the head in droves for their meat and I'm sure they probably feed their dogs any of the undesirable parts they don't use. Sharks eat seals too and nobody makes a big deal about that. Jeez. To me the biggest waste in the whole video was the fact that they let the seal wash away. I wouldn't eat it personally but it's meat that shouldn't have been wasted. Now I will say the whole situation was handled wrong. Half assed slapping the dog in the face wasn't gonna solve the situation (I'm not saying he should've been hit harder either!) somebody should've got a break stick and handled the situation. Personally any and all my dogs if yelled at and told no will stop whatever they are doing immediately because they respect me. If they can't handle the dog he should go to somebody that can. That should be the first rule in dog handling. Be able to handle what you have whether its a chihuahua or a St. Bernard or anything in between.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

The article says it is a bulldog mix not a pit bull.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

aimee235 said:


> The article says it is a bulldog mix not a pit bull.


Well that's good at least. I honestly didnt read many of the comments I just watched the video so I hadn't read the article. It wasn't that bad they weren't picking the dog or the owner apart.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

aimee235 said:


> The article says it is a bulldog mix not a pit bull.


By the way I just want it known I was in no way implying the dog was an APBT it looked more American Bulldog to me but so many people can't pick an APBT out of a lineup it's ridiculous. That's why I used quotes.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

The seal by far didnt go to waste. Does no1 know about howbthe ocean works? Its full of scavengers. That seal was picked apart and eaten within 2 dayd guaranteed


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Just Tap Pits said:


> The seal by far didnt go to waste. Does no1 know about howbthe ocean works? Its full of scavengers. That seal was picked apart and eaten within 2 dayd guaranteed


Well yeah, but I'd have taken it home and fed Ecko for a week. Coulda saved themselves a few bucks in dog food.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh my comment really wasnt in reference to you lol. And yeah if my dog kills it he can have it. But if that was my dog getting hit n the head like that that lady wouldve caught a right hook. Just sayn u cant beat the dog for being a dog. We just watched natural selection at its finest. If society wouldnt have things in place to help the stupid and weak of the world it would be a much better place.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Im with Ryan Krystal yelling at the guy who is yelling to drown the dog like WTF. Serious this is sad but not the end of the world. Had this been a raccoon or something people would be fine with it. It's a seal... cute as they are it is not like this is someone's pet or something. Where do people think there dogs raw diet comes from? the trees? or how about the fishermen who HATE seals and kill them so they can't mess and ruin their nets. they are a pest in the waters to those who work out there. Just nature. sad for the seal but dog was doing what comes natural to him. Sad the way they treated the dog, was not his fault. if they did not want this outcome they should have kept him on leash.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

The funny part is they had just pulled the seal out of a drain pipe earlier in the day. It obviously did not want to live, or was very stupid.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Seals are prey anyways.....
I'm disappointed in the way they were separated. But how many dog owners really know how to do it?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

redog said:


> Seals are prey anyways.....
> I'm disappointed in the way they were separated. But how many dog owners really know how to do it?


They don't because there precious dogs would never do such a horrid thing.....:stick:


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> They don't because there precious dogs would never do such a horrid thing.....:stick:


I think I could use one if I was ever in the situation where I had too. I do my best to make sure that never happens but I'm definitely not in a dream world it could happen at anytime with any of my dogs. That doesn't make them a bad dog nor me a bad owner it just makes me honest and aware.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Princesspaola21 said:


> I think I could use one if I was ever in the situation where I had too. I do my best to make sure that never happens but I'm definitely not in a dream world it could happen at anytime with any of my dogs. That doesn't make them a bad dog nor me a bad owner it just makes me honest and aware.


Your aware of what can happen and that's really all you can be unless something happens. Being aware is all you need to be. To many people with these types of dogs/mixes of that are just blisfully unaware of what the dogs are capable of.

Crixus is not DA and not like she hasn't shown it I mean she LOVES other dogs. However I know very well what could happen if she were triggered. I don't put her in that situation and I don't let her friendliness with dogs fool me. LOL.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> Your aware of what can happen and that's really all you can be unless something happens. Being aware is all you need to be. To many people with these types of dogs/mixes of that are just blisfully unaware of what the dogs are capable of.
> 
> Crixus is not DA and not like she hasn't shown it I mean she LOVES other dogs. However I know very well what could happen if she were triggered. I don't put her in that situation and I don't let her friendliness with dogs fool me. LOL.


Exactly! Anything can happen to make the situation change. That's where the awareness comes in. Good post!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

BullyGal said:


> The funny part is they had just pulled the seal out of a drain pipe earlier in the day. It obviously did not want to live, or was very stupid.


It died in the video from my understanding, the body was found in a drain.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Celestial88 said:


> It died in the video from my understanding, the body was found in a drain.



If you read the article:


> Officers had removed the same sea lion from a storm drain earlier in the day, Kravetz said.
> 
> Read more: Gabrielle Giffords' husband Mark Kelly pulls family dog off baby sea lion on Calif. beach | Fox News


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

"Kravetz said, however, that authorities could not close the case until a necropsy is performed and* investigators have checked with animal control in the dog's hometown to see if it has a history of attacks. If there is a history of aggression, authorities could become involved.
*
"

You have got to be kidding me! Ya know what though this right here is exactly what I went on about in the dog park thread. Animal aggression, dog aggression it all get labeled aggression and makes it look as if the dog is a danger.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

BullyGal said:


> If you read the article:


That quote doesn't say if it was dead or not. A body could of easily drifted into a storm drain.

Here's from the first bit


> The daughter of former astronaut Mark Kelly was walking her dog Shiner on Goff Island Beach when the dog bolted, ripping the leash from her hand and fatally attacking a beached baby sea lion.


"Fatally"

If it wasn't dead during the struggle, it definitely wasn't strong enough to do much from the footage after the dog was removed.

*Ignore that*, my apologies. I was misreading, I was interpreting it as the animal was pulled from a drain AFTER this incident.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> "Kravetz said, however, that authorities could not close the case until a necropsy is performed and* investigators have checked with animal control in the dog's hometown to see if it has a history of attacks. If there is a history of aggression, authorities could become involved.
> *
> "
> 
> You have got to be kidding me! Ya know what though this right here is exactly what I went on about in the dog park thread. Animal aggression, dog aggression it all get labeled aggression and makes it look as if the dog is a danger.


i agree.
i love Cali, and i'm probably what most people call socially liberal, constitutionally conservative... but this state is filled with irrational protectionists.
not sure if i could ever leave, but i think about it all the time.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

redog said:


> Seals are prey anyways.....
> I'm disappointed in the way they were separated. But how many dog owners really know how to do it?


true! and even less have actually practiced or done it before.
on a side note... in a scenario with no breakstick, what would be the proper way to separate?
i've been told grabbing and squeezing a males testicles makes them release. i've also heard a finger in the ass does the same thing. fact or fiction?


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

redog said:


> Seals are prey anyways.....
> I'm disappointed in the way they were separated. But how many dog owners really know how to do it?


I know how to do it, wanna find out?
LMMFNO


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

The story I read said the dog was leashed and they were not fined since dogs are allowed on the beach when leashed. Maybe the leash got away during the chaos but all reports I saw said bulldog and the news casters said pit bull. In any case it still sucks.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Renzen (Sep 6, 2012)

This is exactly why the first two things I taught my APBT mix girl as a pup were "Drop It" and "Out" (translates sort of to 'leave it', makes her move away from what she wants to get at). With proper supervision she coexists peacefully with my girlfriend's parrot, despite her heritage. That doesn't mean we take stupid risks or leave them unattended together, but all dog owners (bully type dogs or not!) need to properly train their dogs or tragic accidents like this are bound to occur, and even the best trained dog can run wild if the owner doesn't know how to properly control it either. Sad, but true.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

JoKealoha said:


> i've been told grabbing and squeezing a males testicles makes them release. i've also heard a finger in the ass does the same thing.


That reminded me of the bulushi movie where he was a journalist from chicago and went to do a story about an eagle expert. A moutain lion came into the cabin and when she asked him how he got it off him he said he kick it in the nuts. Sorry off topic but thought it was hilarious that that took me to bulushi.


----------

